# Teeth after two months on raw



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Unfortunately my phone got wet so I lost the before picture. These are my ten year old dachshund daisy's teeth after 2 months on raw. She has always had horrible teeth I would have them scaled and the plaque would be right back. Two months agio her teeth were covered in a horrible think yellow plaque. The last time she had a gum infection my vet told me she would have to pull every tooth. If I pulled back her lips like I am in this picture she would cry because it hurt. You can see where the tarter is just chipping away and disappearing. I never thought Daisy's teeth would be white again or that I would be able to give her a kiss and not notice how horrible her breath was. Every day I have watched more and more of her white teeth being exposed and I am so glad I switched to this diet. Goodbye bad breath, green gross tarter, raw sore gums...


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blackdog65 (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, how wonderful. Lily (6.5 years old and on DAY 5 of RAW), has already shown improvement on stinky breath. So encouraged to see this photo! Thanks.


----------



## nickiklaus (Dec 10, 2011)

amazing! i hope my dogs teeth will be better, too


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​Thats awsome! I'm curious as to what your vet would have to say about such a huge change.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd have to say those are the most pretty dachshund teeth I've ever seen! Amazing!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> ​Thats awsome! I'm curious as to what your vet would have to say about such a huge change.


I know my new vet will not be too surprised they recommend a raw diet to their clients. I am sure when she sees how dramatic she will be so happy it was my previous vet who wanted to remove just about every tooth and charge me $800 to do it. I am so ticked I lost the before picture. daisy changes have been very dramatic but she had the most problems that you could see on the outside.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I'd have to say those are the most pretty dachshund teeth I've ever seen! Amazing!


God if you could have seen them in the before picture I was to embarassed to post it I should have stuck with a raw diet when I had done it in the past.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's a nice set of choppers


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I understand little dog's teeth get alot worse than big dogs. Those teeth are marvelous. 

Unfortunately, Snorkels lost all but four teeth before she went to raw food, but the teeth she has left no longer cause pretty much constant gum infections. She was on monthly antibiotic treatment because her heart disease won't allow anesthesia in order to clean them. So even though she lacks the teeth, the food has still worked wonders in her mouth.

So not only have you saved your dog's teeth, but you have also saved all the attached gum disease and bacterial infections from it. Those teeth are a huge testament to what raw feeding can do - no amount of cleaning/brushing/removal could get close to that.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

that's so cool! I was talking to a neighbor yesterday, our dogs are close in age. She mentioned that now that Georgia is 2 she is starting to have gross dog breath, and how Luigi's still smells like nothing (we both have pit bulls and have to get on the ground and make out with eachother's dogs, a simple hi and pat on the head isn't enough for those goofy bullies) His teath are perfect and I have never brushed them:smile:

ETA : "perfect" as in clean and white and healthy, they are still undershot and crooked:redface:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

On this thing in my vet's office, it says either 80% or 90% (can't remember exactly) of dogs over 2 years old have dental problems. It's a huge number. To them, it's a selling point for all their products and teeth cleaning services.

To me, it's screaming to feed your dog raw. I bet the other % of dogs that don't have problems get to eat raw bones in some form or fashion.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't tell you how many people have commented on how white Mateo's teeth are. Granted, he's still young, but it is still impressive-- all the way to the back of his mouth, they just gleam.

This is what I am curious about: is it just the "toothbrush" action of chomping on raw bones that keeps them clean, or is it also due to a more complex biochemical effect within the content of a raw diet (bones, et. al) that keep the teeth stronger and more white from the inside out...?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Rather than anything in the raw food that helps (besides bones scraping teeth clean), I think it's the lack of carbohydrates that doesn't hurt. Like eating a piece of candy and not brushing your teeth afterward would be worse than eating a piece of cheese and not brushing your teeth.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> Rather than anything in the raw food that helps (besides bones scraping teeth clean), I think it's the lack of carbohydrates that doesn't hurt. Like eating a piece of candy and not brushing your teeth afterward would be worse than eating a piece of cheese and not brushing your teeth.


That makes sense. Actually, my dentist (an "old-school", Bulgarian dentist) told me once that it was not a bad idea to eat a piece of cheddar cheese before going to bed, as there are some enzymes within the cheese that actually are beneficial to teeth...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


> God if you could have seen them in the before picture I was to embarassed to post it I should have stuck with a raw diet when I had done it in the past.


Were they as bad as these?

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/10614-dudes-teeth.html


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Were they as bad as these?
> 
> http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/10614-dudes-teeth.html


All of daisy's teeth were like dude's canine teeth they also always had white gunk I would have to sweep out of the back of her mouth. The kibble would get stuck back there. I could not brush her teeth because her gums would bleed so badly and she would cry and it never fixed anything. You could honestly smell her breath from several feet away. 
I agree I think the bone helped chep all the tarter away especially in the beginning when she was eating backs. But the lack of carbs in the diet helps alot plus the kibble getting stuck in the back of her teeth.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Some more eye candy. This is my 3 year old rescue chihuahua's teeth. Lola was found in a trailer with a bunch of other dogs in Arkansas at a backyard breeders a year ago in august. When I first got her I was able to pull some of her front teeth out because they were rotted and loose. Her teeth were not as bad as daisy but had brown covering the tops of all of her teeth. Here they are not briiliat and white.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Wow... Those must have been some gnarly teeth! Dude is a much bigger dog though, and doxies are known for bad teeth. Both sets of chompers look amazing!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I dare ya to put that up on the basset forum.................Hahahahahahah I'm a chicken op2:


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

^^^ LOL Please I don't think I have made any friends over there with my opinions .If I had the before and after I would I am sure they would not be impressed without it since the main posters over there are so against it.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I know, I wish I could back you up and I know I shouldn't be such a chicken about it. And if it weren't for Tracy being there every now and then I would. Wouldn't that be fun.

Well you made one with me. I'm not sure I have ether, Oh I have one gal I email to. I have tried to help several people never to get a reply back. It just kills me how people ask for help then just never come back or just don't reply.

Now if my dogs teeth would just look like your dogs. Mine still have some tarter on them.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I fed daisy extra bones to help get rid of it quickly. I could not believe how white they were underneath. Please on that forum they were worried about feeding mushy chicken wings in the merrick food. I enjoy this forum alot better people are so much more open minded about raising dogs.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes I'm guessing it will take a little time. I like to feed them bones in the yard when it's nice but it seems so cold sometimes I don't like to do it. There back teeth look good but it's the canines. And yes they seem to be much more closed mined. I got on there because someone on here said you should join your breed clubs to spreed the word. Well I do think a couple of people have come here but don't post much. I haven't been on there for awhile I need to check on Flash.

They all seem to think you know who is the end all. I think sometimes he does have some good stuff but the typos and the long posts, well I don't read most of them, my bad. But I do like some of the people they mean well.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

God yes the typos drive me a bit nuts. Randomly posting biased studies does not make you correct. Times are changin people have better more updated info on how to care for and feed your dogs. I was soured after the whole korky kennels post and some of their views on adoptring and making it seem negative. If they could see barney and how shiny he is every other basset we see has a duller dry coat not Barney his gleams all different shades of red he is so gorgeous and healty.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea I thought that got a little out of hand. And then that one guy that is getting that puppy with the spots on his ears, that where it's coming from. He'll probably never come on again. I pm him but haven't heard back.

So anyway lets have a looksey at that shiny coat. He is so cute, where did you get him?


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I got him from a breeder here in massachusetts.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so in love with his face. He's really growing.


----------

